# Hello all :) what a lovely place you have :)



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Come here to meet some new friendly guys and gals, glean you all of your expertise, put it all to effective use and help others in anyway i can.

Curlie 

I'm very shy so be gentle !! lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You're a legend mate:lol:

Welcome.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Here we go again:lol:


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

oop dont wish to offend was just having a giggle, i have started to take this all fairly seriously, apologies if ive upset MaKaVeLi , just trying to be different lmao


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Lmao mate


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Robbyg, now thats more like it, sooner people laughed at me than i offend them lol


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm having a sense of 'deja vu'- Welcome


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> I'm having a sense of 'deja vu'- Welcome


lol i'm missing something here arnt i lmao, you'll give me a complex do tell !!lol


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

curlie said:


> lol i'm missing something here arnt i lmao, you'll give me a complex do tell !!lol


think you could be missing your wellies n B.A dude lol :thumb:


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> think you could be missing your wellies n B.A dude lol :thumb:


Ha Ha Quality !!!! a big hello mate


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

haha welcome.. yes it is a lovely place


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahh the young apprentice:thumbup1:

I think blue(uk), Dmcc and Tall have been expecting you:lol: :lol:

100 posts mate and youcan start posting full frontals in members only adult lounge:thumbup1:

Mr Fireman above has taken up Deadlift challenge and will be competing for the 1st to 240kg

Go on my son

xxxxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Think you need to put an equally gay pic in your avvy mate...

You will fit right in

xx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

curlie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Come here to meet some new friendly guys and gals, glean you all of your expertise, put it all to effective use and help others in anyway i can.
> 
> ...


Have you considered putting a bag on your head? :thumb:


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ahh the young apprentice:thumbup1:
> 
> I think blue(uk), Dmcc and Tall have been expecting you:lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


OI OI Dirty boy !!! Hello my articulate friend  , working on the 100 posts !! lol

This is the naked dead comp ? i'm gonna feel really silly if not ? lmao

Big man love mate !!

xxxxx


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Tall said:


> Have you considered putting a bag on your head? :thumb:


Lmfao i cant just yet as its still full of urine and strapped to my middle !! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

hahahahaha welcome mate!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

welcome...you is funny dude


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

That's a mighty fine hose you have there:laugh:


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> That's a mighty fine hose you have there:laugh:


Yep to make up for my tiny cock !! lol


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Lin said:


> lolol hello Curlie just been warned about you, welcome to the fun factory :thumb:


 ah ha , heard lots about you too young lady from the mighty hellboy !!

pleased to meet you gal, warned about me ?! lol he just doesnt like competition !! lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Aaaaaaaah yes now I understand why JW directed me to this thread!  Welcome to the mad-house...


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Lin said:


> lol but he is fightin with a gimp limb now :lol: :lol:.....eh 'young??' haha like your style :laugh:


many gals have experienced his limp, sorry gimp limb way before problems with his arm !!lol he's a good old boy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Lin, I was elsewhere and was eating... Have to keep my strength up if I'm going to own this trio of jokers in the DL.


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Aaaaaaaah yes now I understand why JW directed me to this thread!  Welcome to the mad-house...


AAHHH another of the enemy !! lol hello mate, pleased to meet you :thumbup1:

I'm so after your title!!! .......... of 3rd gayest that is lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

With that photo, you might just out-gay me....

And I'm not the enemy, as I understand it your DL is already higher than mine and the rules are bent slightly for me (how appropriate!)....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> With that photo, you might just out-gay me....
> 
> And I'm not the enemy, as I understand it your DL is already higher than mine and the* rules are bent slightly for me* (how appropriate!)....


PMSL

Your SOOOOOO Not gay closet boy

xx


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

dmcc said:


> With that photo, you might just out-gay me....
> 
> And I'm not the enemy, as I understand it your DL is already higher than mine and the rules are bent slightly for me (how appropriate!)....


lmao !! :lol: i need a copy of these rules !!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's not what you told me last night when I was providing you "services"...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Curlie - Tall and Blue already had a 1RM of 220 and mine was 200. They have to do 240 and I have to do 220, but if I hit 220 before they hit 240, my bar is raised higher.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...enjoy the ride...


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

He told me he was washing his hair and having and early night !!!! "slut" jw lol


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Curlie - Tall and Blue already had a 1RM of 220 and mine was 200. They have to do 240 and I have to do 220, but if I hit 220 before they hit 240, my bar is raised higher.


k fella thanks for that, will have a crack in the gym tomorrow morning without straps for the first time, is there a "dead thread" for challenge mate showing progress ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/43356-th-s-blue-uk-s-lil-deadlift-comp-log.html


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> That's not what you told me last night when I was providing you "services"...


Yeah but you didnt once look like you were enjoying it:confused1: :cursing:

However i am a rather large chap:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The D in "dmcc" doesn't mean Darren, it means Deepthroat...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> The D in "dmcc" doesn't mean Darren, it means Deepthroat...


and MCC means????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What you think it does.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> What you think it does.


my crippled cock?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Only after you and JW have had a go with it .... :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> What you think it does.


I will think of something.... or tall will PMSL


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Only after you and JW have had a go with it .... :whistling:


Haha sorry i was half asleep and thought it was a gummy bear


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Gummi Bears are meant to be sucked...........

(moves conversation to Adults' Lounge)


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

I put my two boys to bed, come back and weve gone on to deep throating gummy bears with crippled cocks!! lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lin said:


> i've just been un-blockin my washer


Is that a euphemism??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn, I was looking for something funny to take my mind off my gimpy shoulder and wrist...


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Curlie mate i dont know about you but if my Brigade saw pics of me like that i would be collecting my P45 by the end of the week!!

LOL top photo though nice to meet a fellow brother of the hose and nice to see some good old Fire service humour LOL.

What brigade you in i'm in GMFRS


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL yep your probably right !! agh, you boys are legends for classic humour, wasnt it you fellas, on nights, that dived in a washing machine and filmed it with a mobile for youtube ?!! pmsl


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha yes mate it was the old tumble dryer  and TBH was funny as fook






Just for you pal


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Aaaaaaaah yes now I understand why JW directed me to this thread!  Welcome to the mad-house...


Yes, its all making sense now...lol.... 



dmcc said:


> That's not what you told me last night when I was providing you "services"...


And i wasn't invited to watch?????????? You've hurt my feelings now! :crying:



curlie said:


> .....and weve gone on to deep throating gummy bears with crippled cocks!! lol


And folk think i'm kinky? lol.

Welcome to the board Curlie.....all the hose/fireman's pole jokes will be waiting for you serving your time and getting access to the adult lounge......Nice pic...nice hose..... :tongue:


----------

